# What do you do?



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

I found out yesterday the 2bx's mother will die at anytime as the machines had been turned off. I emailed her to say I was sorry to hear about her mother. I also let her know my Grandmother had died a few weeks ago.

A friend alerted me to the situation.

Do I leave it alone? Send a card to her dad? or do nothing?

SHe is the one who had an affair, wanted to reconcile, then a year into it decided we were finished and apparently was involved with another man...again. This time, one who drove a Porsche.

Thoughts?

c2500


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

If you had no kids, the email is sufficient for her. If you were close to her dad calling him later would be fine. If you weren't close leave it alone unless you run across each other in the near term.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

If you were together long enough that they were like your own family, I would plan on attending the service, but be respectful. If she doesn't want you around, you'll know and can duck out after paying your respects.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

She's moved on with another guy who drives a Porsche.

She's not part of your life anymore.

I suggest you stop treating her as if she still is.

Did she ever respond to you telling her about the death of your grandmother? If so was it anything more than a cursory "sorry to hear it"?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I also think it depends on your relationship with your former FIL and MIL. Did they drop you like yesterday's trash when their daughter's affair came to light or were they at least sympathetic and cordial to you?

Also as another poster stated, if there are kids involved, that's an important factor too

At the least, when the MIL passes, I would at least send a condolence card/mass card of some type


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Stop being such a nice guy. She made a fool out of multiple times yet you want to send her a card?


----------



## Cobre (Feb 24, 2013)

Conflicting.


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

Her mom died on Tuesday, and I found out yesterday. I sent an email that said "Sorry for your loss." She replied "thank you".

The end.

Now I wait for the divorce papers to arrive on the 17th.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

My MIL and FIL had been divorced for 25+ years.

MIL's Mother (a remarkable woman) died at a very old age.

FIL came to the funeral, walked in at the start, sat in the back, payed his respects, and left without a word. 

Seen by all present, completely avoided a hostile situation, and absolutely did the right thing.

It was a powerful Fu...... statement about how to conduct business as an honorable man.


----------



## 28down (Feb 26, 2013)

Depends on length of marraige and hositility of divorce, maybe a card to her father/family!


----------

